# Truck mounted Mini Computer to track weather



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
are any of you using a mini computer mounted in your truck to keep an eye on radar during a storm. looking for something kinda nice,don't want to use my phone or a blackberry,
tia,
steve


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I installed a "Ram" Lap top mount in my truck I got it from Holland Computer which had the best price and good service. I use my more for GPS, with the large screen I don't have to put my glasses on, lol


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we must be really old school up here....we just look out the window


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would also love to have a radar in the truck! Although... my wife would probably like it more, because I now call her every 1/2 hour to check the radar.

Bossman


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Nascar24;572743 said:


> Hi
> 
> I installed a "Ram" Lap top mount in my truck I got it from Holland Computer which had the best price and good service. I use my more for GPS, with the large screen I don't have to put my glasses on, lol


looks great you could do billing right at each site,thats not seasonal


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I get accuweather.com on my cell phone, you can zoom in on the radar pretty good. It's only 3.99 a month, so a pretty cheap option, you also get all the warnings, and a decent hourly forecast with temps, wind speed, and precip amount. Then you can look at the 10 day forecast and see when you're going to be out again.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

gkm;573420 said:


> looks great you could do billing right at each site,thats not seasonal


I also have a printer in the truck and a power converter and I do my billing for non seasonal before I leave with the $$$$$.payup


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*GET THIS for a pc*

get a Iphone i love my 1 payup u can do it all with this toy

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/maps.html

http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/widgets.html


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

very true with the i phone, another good thing with the laptop is that its nice and big. for me it takes up to much room in the truck, also as far as internet goes do you have a plan with Verizon, att, or t mobile for wireless access on their network?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i am in canada*



Enzo;574220 said:


> very true with the i phone, another good thing with the laptop is that its nice and big. for me it takes up to much room in the truck, also as far as internet goes do you have a plan with Verizon, att, or t mobile for wireless access on their network?


ya i got 6GB a month for $30 i well never go over that


----------

